# Pls Help !



## xamunrax (20. Dezember 2001)

Hi, also erstmal ich bin ein absoluter NEWBE was HTML angeht!
Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir nen par sites mit guten Tutorials geben könnt und vieleicht mal Postet welche Editoren ihr benutzt  weil ich glaube mit Frontpage oder Dreamwaver werde ich keine vernünftigen Code hinbekommen, zu den Tutorials, es sollten welche sein die schnell zu lernen gehen (HTML in 5 min *LOL*) 

Danke im Vorraus !!!!






-------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.egyptwarrior.de


----------



## Robert Fischer (20. Dezember 2001)

für absolute newbees soll immer noch bücher lesen am besten helfen. auch wenn tutorials ganz nett sein mögen, einsteiger brauchen eine umfangreiche erklärung und die gibt es meist in buchform. eine ausnahme gibt es natürlich > selfhtml. http://www.teamone.de/projekte/selfhtml.htm


----------



## Avariel (21. Dezember 2001)

Wieso denkst du, dass du mit Frontpage oder Dreamweaver keinen vernünftigen Code hinkriegst? Klar, du kannst deinen Code auch per Windows Editor schreiben, aber des is als Newbie sauschwierig und dauert ganz schön.


----------



## Robert Fischer (21. Dezember 2001)

@Avariel: wenn man etwas wirklich lernen will, dann muss man sich eben reinhängen und kann da kein fp oder dreamweaver nehmen. notepage ist das ultimative programm zum entwickeln von websites, mehr braucht man nicht (ok ps noch dazu).


----------



## Avariel (16. Januar 2002)

Ist klar, aber die wenigsten sagen sich: Hab grad nix zu tun also lern ich jetzt HTML. Die meisten lernens denke ich, weil sie ne Homepage machen wollen. Und (wie du ja bei Xamunrax gesehen hast) am besten schon gestern.
Dann werden die meisten wohl erstmal mit FP/Dreamweaver anfangen, und dann irgendwann aus Interesse auf Editor umsteigen.


----------



## Scalé (16. Januar 2002)

Wenn ich mit dw und co anfang lern ich allerdings kein html.

da lern ich bilder durch die gegend schieben aber kein html.

wobei es hilfreich ist, sich einfach mal ne tabelle in dw z.B. machen zu lassen, in den code zu schauen und wenn man was net versteht im code einfach in selfhtml zu gucken.

in der kombination liegt die kraft =)

heady


----------



## Robert Fischer (16. Januar 2002)

anderer vergleich: mein mathelehrer früher meinte immer erst wenn man auch wirklich rechnen kann, gibt es taschenrechner die die arbeit erleichtern. verstehen muss man es auch so.


----------



## sam (16. Januar 2002)

ich hab mit fp angefangen, nie ein tut gelesen, und kann jetzt auch html, css und javascript


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. Januar 2002)

das ist dann aber eher ein ungewöhnlicher und ich würde auch sagen ungleich schwierigerer weg. eine gute methode ist es (am anfang !) auch, websites die einem gefallen zu nehmen und von dort ausgehend umzugestalten.


----------



## sam (17. Januar 2002)

genau das hab ich gemacht.....und dann im code html gelernt...


----------



## Avariel (18. Januar 2002)

@Raver: Sieht so aus, als hätte ich den gleichen Weg gewählt wie du. Bin nur noch nicht ganz so weit


----------



## sam (18. Januar 2002)

@avarial: das wird schon noch....immer fleißig üben!  

mfg
sam


----------

